# IF Crown Jewel vs. Moots Vamoots SL



## Aspen (Dec 7, 2004)

Finally have it narrowed down to the above for any everyday ride that can be raced. Both can have customized tubing with perhaps the IF a bit more. It needs to be an all day comfortable but performance oriented bike. Anyone willing to help be the tiebreaker?


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*This is not going to help*

Aspen - I've never ridden an IF but am waiting on my 2nd Vamoots. I orginally sold my Vamoots to try something italian. Fast forward and I'm waiting for my new Vamoots SL. It should be here in a couple of weeks. 

I've always been intrigued by IF but was never totally enthralled with the shot peened finish. I understand that there might be some actual benefits to the process but the finish on the Moots is beautiful. Too each his own though.

I can tell you that the Moots was my favorite bike. Very comfortable but still ready for the next sprint. I bought my Vamoots SL from Brian at Royal Bikes. He's great. Give him a call if you go that direction - [email protected]. He's a legit dealer with great pricing and service.

Ron


----------



## Florentine Pogen (Dec 5, 2004)

*Thats a hard choice.*

If it were me well.....

I would get the moots compact but not SL
I dont think the extra money is worth the litttle weight saved.

But then I ride a steel jewel.


----------

